# In TwinCat PLC simulieren bzw. testen



## Hans_der_Kann`s (6 November 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

im Zuge meiner Technikerarbeit beschäftige ich mich seit einer Woche mehr oder minder intensiv mit TwinCat bzw Codesys und allem was dazugehört. Und wie es meistens so ist, ist das Einrichten der Umgebung nervenaufreibender als die Programmierung. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt an dem Punkt an dem ich die ersten Programmteile getestet habe und trotz internsiver Recherge keine Antwort auf meine Frage finde.

Wie ist es möglich das im TwinCat PLC geschriebene Projekt (in ST) zu testen bzw simulieren ohne die Beckhoff angeschlossen zu haben?
Bisher bin ich so vorgegangen(mit SPS): im PLC, Projekt->alles übersetzen, online->einloggen und dann ->erzeugen eines Bootprojektes, danach speichern. Im Sytemmanager das Projekt erneut einlesen, zuweisung erzeugen, konfiguration aktivieren und dann RUN. Dann wird im PLC die Kommunikation unterbrochen, muss mich wieder einloggen und dann START..meine Variablen werden Schwarz (False) oder eben Blau (true) und ich kann sie schreiben bzw forcen. 
Allerdings muss ich die Prozedur ja immer durchführen sobald ich was im Programm änder. Geht das nicht einfacher?
Habs auch schon versucht wie hier ohne SPS zu simulieren http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cquickstart/html/tcquickstart_sample1.htm&id= 
Nur stürzt mit der PC ab sobald ich in der Taskbar auf System->Start gehe.
Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand auf die schnelle eine Lösung, wäre jedenfalls sehr dankbar.

Eins noch  Ist es sinnvoller die Variablen, die ich per AT %I* einer Adresse zuweise und im System verknüpfe, in meinem MAIN Programm zu deklarieren oder doch besser unter Ressourcen-> globale Variablen?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## bonatus (7 November 2011)

Hallo,

du musst nicht zwingend die PLC mit dem System Manager verknüpfen. Wenn du einen leeren System Mangager aktivierst und das TwinCat Symbol im Icon Bereich grün ist, kannst du deine PLC unabhänig testen. Dann spielt es auch keine Rolle ob du Ein- oder Ausgänge deklarierst.
Wenn du einmal dein Projekt eingeladen hast kannst du dann kleine Änderung per Online Change einspielen (einfach einloggen).

Um eine Steuerung nach einem Neustart anlaufen zu lassen muss ein Bootprojekt angelegt werden. Das muss in den Einstellungen dann auch aktiviert sein. Für den von dir beschriebenen Testlauf benötigst du das wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Commander_Titte (7 November 2011)

Hans_der_Kann`s schrieb:


> Nur stürzt mit der PC ab sobald ich in der Taskbar auf System->Start gehe.


Hallo,
Ich denke das du einen AMD Prozessor in deinem PC hast. Deshalb bekommst du einen Blue Screen und der Rechner startet neu. Hierfür muss ein Eintrag in der Registry vornehmen. Siehe hier #5.

Mfg Christoph


----------



## Hans_der_Kann`s (7 November 2011)

so, hab das jetzt ausprobiert...hat tatsächlich mit dem Prozessortyp zu tun (hab win 2000 und nen AMD-Core)...da wär ich im leben nie draufgekommen. Was vielleicht noch zu erwähnen ist. nach start mit dem systemmanager und dem einloggen im PLC kommt erst ne Fehlermeldung "Falscher PLC Type angeschlossen". Hierzu konnte ich dann aber das hier finden http://www.spsforen.com/showthread.php?44287-Falscher-PLC-Typ-angeschlossen&p=325461#post325461 
Achtung! Wenn man keine Hardware verwendet dann wieder PC oder CX (x86) auswählen. Ansonsten CX(ARM).

@bonatus 
stimmt..man kann das natürlich laufen lassen...kommt dann halt ein pop-up bezüglich ONLINE CHANGE bei dem das geänderte projekt vermutlich dann einfach nochmal in das bootprojekt geschoben wird. jedenfalls gehts!

Vielen Dank an euch. mfg hans


----------

